# Luggage Storage



## deborah13 (Oct 20, 2014)

I brought too much stuff with me and my luggage is too heavy to be moving around every week. In Cape Town, does anyone know of a place to rent a storage locker - the size you would get in a train or bus station? I don't want to ask the hotel I am currently at because I won't be coming back here. Thanks.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

deborah13 said:


> I brought too much stuff with me and my luggage is too heavy to be moving around every week. In Cape Town, does anyone know of a place to rent a storage locker - the size you would get in a train or bus station? I don't want to ask the hotel I am currently at because I won't be coming back here. Thanks.


Here is a place at the airport R90 a day.

bagport South Africa


----------



## deborah13 (Oct 20, 2014)

2fargone said:


> Here is a place at the airport R90 a day.
> 
> bagport South Africa


Thank you for this information. I am looking for storage for several months. This service would get very expensive.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

deborah13 said:


> Thank you for this information. I am looking for storage for several months. This service would get very expensive.


Look like there is another place at the airport for R15 a day. 

Cape Town International Airport Information @ Airport Desk

You could also go to gumtree.co.za and see if you can find anyone that would store your baggage for you for a few months.


----------



## deborah13 (Oct 20, 2014)

2fargone said:


> Look like there is another place at the airport for R15 a day.
> 
> Cape Town International Airport Information @ Airport Desk
> 
> You could also go to gumtree.co.za and see if you can find anyone that would store your baggage for you for a few months.


Thank you for this information. It is most helpful. I checked the link and there are two places at the airport to store luggage, one in international and one in domestic. I think they were R15 and R20 a day. Thank you so much.


----------



## bhend (Jul 15, 2018)

deborah13 said:


> I brought too much stuff with me and my luggage is too heavy to be moving around every week. In Cape Town, does anyone know of a place to rent a storage locker - the size you would get in a train or bus station? I don't want to ask the hotel I am currently at because I won't be coming back here. Thanks.


Hi,

There is a place in Buitenkant Street, in the city center that rents out safe lockable storage lockers catering for luggage and bags/suitcases. Check out w w w. bagdrop. co. za for more information on Bag Drops location and their bag storage rates and prices.


----------

